# New Way to Seal Char-Griller Smoker???



## higgy0 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey!

I am somewhat new here and have not posted much, but I am a diligent searcher and researcher. I recently purchased a char-griller and the side firebox attachment. I have been reading countless threads on the weaknesses of these units and the modification necessary to get the most out of it as well as better overall performance. 

It seems like the majority of people are taking 2 3/4'' pieces or angle iron or aluminum and creating a channel that runs along the front and the sides of the main grill area, then using a permatex high temp sealant (the red stuff) to secure a 3/8, 5/8, etc fiberglass stove rope by rutland. 

I was in a bbq shop today wandering around and noticed that all of the big green eggs, kamada joes, and other ceramic styler smokers all have a high temp felt strip around both the top and bottom of the lid. They also had spare gasket kits for sale. I did some research and these high temp felt gaskets are rated to over 750 degrees F and have an adhesive backing that is peel off. 

http://www.biggreenegg.com/eggcessories/gasket-kits/

http://www.kamadojoe.com/accessories/gasket-replacement-kit

https://www.google.com/#q=big+green+egg+gasket&safe=off&tbm=shop

Is there any reason pro or con to using this adhesive felt gasket from big green egg, kamada joe, bayou classic, or other brand from amazon to seal my char griller? 

I contemplated taking the gasket and creating a U shape around either the top and/or the bottom to create a good seal, but after further thought, the friction of opening and closing the lid could cause the adhesive to weaken and pull off the lid or base. I think 1 piece of angle iron to create a flat mounting/mating surface and then this felt laid all along that surface could create a better seal than the grapho glass stove rope. 

Thoughts??? 

side note.... I just located a company that sells 1'' strips of this Nomex High temp felt for $.77 per foot. There is no adhesive backing, but a general spray adhesive or the high temp sealant should work too. 

http://www.trickconcepts.com/Nomex-Felt-C69.aspx

Chase


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Chase.  Your ideas are sound..  Either method should work well.  Go with the gut.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## lemans (Feb 8, 2014)

I was toying with the idea of going to Home Depot and buying silicon tubing which is rated for 700 degrees and splitting it down the center and use Permatex to glue on the edge of the top


----------



## higgy0 (Feb 8, 2014)

The silicone tubing could also work. My concern with that product is it food safe? 

I was under the impression that the adhesive felt was food safe and the grapho glass stove rope was not. I could be wrong though. 

Maybe someone out there knows more


----------



## lemans (Feb 8, 2014)

I just ordered the replacement gasket felt for 
The big green egg. It comes in a roll one inch wide with adhesive on the back  23$
  That should do the trick


----------



## higgy0 (Feb 10, 2014)

Are you using this felt to seal up a char griller?

 If so do you have any pictures of your setup for reference?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm interested to know if you use this method as well. If you do pics would be appreciated


----------



## lemans (Feb 10, 2014)

I ordered the felt yesterday so I won't have to til like Wednesday since it is 22 degrees here in jersey I will have to wait til it warms up a bit but I will surly post some Picts


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 10, 2014)

That's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## higgy0 (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you have a plan for how you are going to apply it?

Im leaning towards 3/4"L channel on the sides and front to create a flat surface.


----------



## lemans (Feb 10, 2014)

Well
    I will put a piece in the front lip where the top cover meets the bottom . But for the sides
There is only like a 1/8 inch gap between the top and the bottom where they overlap on the side . So no drilling . I'm going to run the felt on the side of the body of the grill so when the top is down the gap will be filled.. Make sense? Right now I fold a piece of aluminum foil ove the edge and that works pretty good 
So this should bean improvement. The same idea for the back side.  We will see.   I will post pics when I do it.


----------



## lemans (Feb 10, 2014)

Ps I have a duo with a SFB


----------



## higgy0 (Feb 10, 2014)

I considered doing something similar. My thought was to take the adhesive backing off and create a "U" shape and then apply to the top or the bottom. My only concern or question with that direction was in regards to the strength of the adhesive side. 

Do you think the friction from opening and closing the lid will weaken the stickiness of the felt strip or pull it away from the lid/bottom?


----------



## lemans (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think so I am going to clean the surface 
Of the smoker with alcohol before I apply it .


----------



## higgy0 (Feb 13, 2014)

The continued opening and closing of the lid was my only concern with directly attaching the felt strip to the unit. If the adhesive backing is strong enough that would be great.... especially if it fills the void between the top and bottom, eliminates fabricating a L channel or series of L iron pieces, and drilling additional holes in the bottom portion of the grill. 

I think cleaning the surface is a good idea. I also thing that the ceramic material that this felt was intended for is not a smooth surface where the felt is being applied. If i remember correctly when i was at the bbq store looking at this the flat portions on the lid/base had a texture almost. I wonder if some light sanding with a scotch brite pad or mid grade sand paper to prepare the surface and "rough it up" to better accept adhesion?


----------



## lemans (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Feb 23, 2014





   Here it is installed I used two layers to make 
It thicker to fill the gap 
   Thanks for the idea


----------



## lemans (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## smokering90 (Feb 23, 2014)

i dont have a chargriller, but i do have the felt on my smoker, i think the constant opening and closing could potentially weaken the stickiness of it, on mine where the door actually meets the felt it is sealed wonderfully, but the excess feltis all pulling of and no longer sticky, so the "U" idea im not sure that would be your best option. i think doing the channel and making a flat surface would be the best thing to do, also look into getting yourself some clamps to clamp the door shut to compress the felt a little, that will really get a good seal goin for ya


----------



## higgy0 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the pics!! 

I am interested to see how the unit seals with the felt adhered to the side of the unit and also how the adhesive portion endures with the opening and closing of the lid. 

let us know how it seals up please!


----------



## lemans (Mar 10, 2014)

Higgy0
     I did the back and the SFB. Worked great
Thanks.. See my post 
Lemans


----------



## higgy0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lemans - was 1 roll enough or did you have to buy more?


----------



## lemans (Mar 24, 2014)

One roll was more than enough


----------



## lemans (Mar 24, 2014)

Very happy with the results


----------



## higgy0 (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome thanks for confirming this works and supplying some pictures


----------



## lemans (Mar 25, 2014)

Gone thru three smokes and going strong
  Looks neat and works good 95 per cent of leaks sealed


----------



## garypierre1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Chase, They also sell kits for Chargrillers right here: www.BBQsmokerMods.com, the actual company is Island Outdoors LLC and phone number given on the site is *631.476.7554. *If you call them ask for Justin.

Gary


----------

